# I'm feeling proper rough.



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Had what I thought was a cold coming on over Christmas, but if so it is the grandaddy of all colds. I can't remember feeling this rough for a long time. Maybe it's flu or summat. Mind you, that Ebola could be going round again.

Anyway, this morning when I got up, my temperature was 102º, so presumably I'm running a fever.

Any of you wise folks advise what I should do? I'm thinking stay in bed with lots of hot drinks. What is the best way to get temperature down? My head feels fit to explode. Was cold before and now I'm sweating.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Paracetamol and a fan is what they gave Hans when he had a temperature in hospital some years ago tugs, may be different now.

On t' internet there are also tips one was about a warm bath and slowly add cold water, but don't make it cold. I asked Mr. Google how to lower the human temperature.

Hope your soon better pardner.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome to the club Tuggers. We've just had the worst Xmas ever. Mrs DFD came down with the lurgy on Xmas eve and last night said her chest and lungs were gurgling. She has a GP appt at 9.00am this morning to see if there's anything more sinister going on. Me - Mrs DFD gave me a belated Xmas present on Boxing day by way of her flu symptoms, so now we're both feeling cr&p.
If your chest feels ok, sweat it out for a few days more and take Ibruprofen. Works for me as I'm getting over mine already but everyone's different. If in doubt, see your GP.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not sure I have much lungs left, with what I have coughed up. What with the constant nose-running, I'm convinced the contents of my body are making a bid for freedom.

I think I'll stay away from other people, I don't want to pass it on. At least my ears have cleared a bit and don't feel as painful, so I think progress is being made. I used to get colds every winter years ago, but I don't remember feeling this crook. Maybe the strain is different. or maybe I'm just getting old and being a wimp!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe you need antibiotics for bronchitis.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

How about...























...SNAP OUT OF IT, STOP MOANING AND MAN UP!


Hope that helps :smile2:

No please don't thank me....

Graham>

PS Paracetamol and plenty of fluids may also help...


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

This one is a doozy Tuggers

Caught it from my grandson and it came out as we were going to New Forrest on 25th November.

Still have the remnants of it, still hacking up bits.

Took a dozen cotton handkerchiefs to N F had to wash and dry them in relays a wicked bug.
I took ibruprofen and cough medicine for ages

Get well but it may take a while

Ian


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I've cornered the local supplies of cough medicine, I've lost count of how many bottles I've used in recent weeks.

I've been coughing so hard and long, I've half expected my underwear to appear!

My handkerchiefs were so icky that I've looked out a 20 year old box of tissues from the back of the wardrobe.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Then you end up with a sore nose!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor Tuggers. We've both had it too. Tomorrow will be a fortnight for me and I'm feeling a little bit better so with luck you'll soon improve.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I was cold in bed overnight despite the nice warm duvet.

At 0600, Ellie got up onto the bed, burrowed down next to my waist and she was like a hot water bottle. Lovely.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Feel for you, Tuggers, hope things improve.

I have to have a flu jab on hospital orders, and so far I've managed to avoid most things by staying away from shops and kids at primary/junior school, they seem to be the carriers for most of the colds.

I have a runny nose, but that's one of my drug's after-effects.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It sounds exactly the same as Hans had a few weeks ago, doctor prescribed a five day course of antibiotics which got rid of the phlegm and runny nose. He still isn't 100%.
Ian is right pardner, soak those cotton handies in a bleach solution and get em washed, tissues make yer nose sore.

P.S.. he says it wasn't a cold as such, his nose was never stuffed up, just a continually watery, runny nose. 

I was not effected by the way, he says I'm a tough old bird.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in to my third week! Started with a head cold and then developed into a persistent cough. Kim is in to her second week and has a much worse cough than me. If you continue to cough up phlegm, particularly if it's green, I would contact your GP. Otherwise as others have said, paracetamol and plenty of fluids, although not alcohol!!! 

Ironically I have had a flu Jab for the first time ever this winter and although I definitely don't have flu, this is the worst cold I can remember......

Hope you feel better soon Tuggers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Told you it was Ebola and you all laughed at me! 

I would call the doc if your running a fever though and coughing stuff up just to be sure.

Hope you feel better soon but it goes on for ever!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's kids Tuggers. They are carriers and sadly us old people are victims of their viruses.
My solution which has worked the last couple of times it's hit me is a good swig of NightNurse and get into a warm bed.
18 hours later feeling very refreshed and almost recovered after the best sleep ever and life goes on.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Had what I thought was a cold coming on over Christmas, but if so it is the grandaddy of all colds. I can't remember feeling this rough for a long time. Maybe it's flu or summat. Mind you, that Ebola could be going round again.
> 
> Anyway, this morning when I got up, my temperature was 102º, so presumably I'm running a fever.
> 
> Any of you wise folks advise what I should do? I'm thinking stay in bed with lots of hot drinks. What is the best way to get temperature down? My head feels fit to explode. Was cold before and now I'm sweating.


Had it since before Christmas too Geoff, I swear by Lemsip, Blackcurrant flavour it's no cure but I can mostly function, we're both barking like junkyard dogs most of the time, last night was the nearest I've had to a sleep, can't do the CPAP though, I find sitting better than lying during the day, and try not to exert yourself or laugh.

Can you get a neighbour to walk Ellie or just let her out into the yard for now.

Hope you feel betterer soon mate.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I know why there are so many grumpy men on forums at the moment, they´ve all got the lergy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No!!! it's you wimmin telling everyone we have man flu Gerty love > >


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

tugboat said:


> Had what I thought was a cold coming on over Christmas, but if so it is the grandaddy of all colds. I can't remember feeling this rough for a long time. Maybe it's flu or summat. Mind you, that Ebola could be going round again.
> 
> Anyway, this morning when I got up, my temperature was 102º, so presumably I'm running a fever.
> 
> Any of you wise folks advise what I should do? I'm thinking stay in bed with lots of hot drinks. What is the best way to get temperature down? My head feels fit to explode. Was cold before and now I'm sweating.


Feel for you Geoff, with your normal respiratory issues, high temperature and over 65 try to see your doc. Ensure you keep well hydrated to combat dehydration, sorry but the hydration must be non-alcoholic. :surprise:

https://www.uwhealth.org/flu/know-the-difference-between-a-cold-and-the-flu/10376

Terry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Geoff, Sandra has had it over the Christmas period, she says she has never felt as ill, she put herself to bed for three days, luckily we are at home in Wakefield in our granny flat which is nailed on to our house, and our daughter in law cooked the Christmas dinner for me, Sandra couldn't face anything except soup, the rest of the time I lived on beans the only thing I can cook!..

ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

tugboat said:


> I'm not sure I have much lungs left, with what I have coughed up. What with the constant nose-running, I'm convinced the contents of my body are making a bid for freedom.
> 
> I think I'll stay away from other people, I don't want to pass it on. At least my ears have cleared a bit and don't feel as painful, so I think progress is being made. I used to get colds every winter years ago, but I don't remember feeling this crook. Maybe the strain is different. or maybe I'm just getting old and being a wimp!


I wish more people were like you,if they were these bugs would`nt spread so much!:signthanks:

I had the same lurgy before Christmas,it takes a while to shake it off but sounds like your getting there!:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly we find the French have no concept of passing on germs. The Docs waiting room is small and closed with maybe a dozen sneezers and coughers. 
But worse are the supermarket check out girls who dribble and sneeze over your purchases. Then they bisous all and sundry.

Ray.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We've been in and out of Addenbrookes and Papworth hospitals with an aged P since the beginning of November, and Rob has been doing the vast majority of visiting, so he's picked up 2 nasty colds on the trot and both times has passed them on to me! Addenbrookes was on high alert with flu at one point and Papworth put the aged P's ward on lockdown due to another breakout of some nasty virus, so we are lucky to have got off with just colds.

I have been taking extra vit C in the hopes it does some good, though appreciate research on that one is conflicting. I've been doing hot lemon drinks to sooth my throat, paracetemol and ibuprofen for aches, Potter's cough pastilles have been brilliant at soothing my cough (even though it annoys me that they've reduced the number in a package while increasing the packaging - grrr - they're still the best for me) as has Covonia cough medicine.

Get well soon all of you!
Lesley


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, just getting over that too. Lots of sweating, bunged head n catarrh for an army.

Just be aware that if you're already on aspirin you shouldn't take ibo-brufen, stick with paracetamol.

I'm in Donegal at the moment and apparently everyone swears by Exputex for catarrh so I'll get some later. Every breath last night ended with a bubbly gurgle somewhere in the throat/chest so not much sleep had.

Definitely the worst cold I've had in a long time.

Hope we all get better soon Tuggers!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I spent the morning on the bed, had some soup. Just come back from walking Ellie round the block for pooping purposes. Cor, I feel 10 times worse now!
Back to bed in a minute.

Thanks for all the good wishes, and I hope all of you who are suffering too get better soon.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, I (Mrs Deefordoggy) did go to the docs this morning after hearing my own lungs crackling last night (a very strange experience indeed) and lo and behold I do, indeed, have a chest infection. Amoxycillin now being taken. Not had it this rough for about 10 years. Not eaten a proper meal since 23rd December. So, if you are still coughing until your chest hurts, it might not be a bad idea to get checked out. So glad I did.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Feel for you, Tuggers, hope things improve.
> 
> I have to have a flu jab on hospital orders, and so far I've managed to avoid most things by staying away from shops and kids at primary/junior school, they seem to be the carriers for most of the colds.
> 
> ...


Coke does that to you...:surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well it does seem like a nasty round of bronchial whatever. Hope you are ALL on the mend and 100% real soon!!!

Take care and be wise as far as visiting the doc. I know they try to put you off a visit, if they think it's viral and/or they're hectically busy but listen to your instincts and err on the safe side especial;y those who have other health issues.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Maybe you need antibiotics for bronchitis.


Thats what i ended up with ,been feeling really ill since last friday went to visit a friends daughter who is a practice nurse today out came the stethoscope and she ordered me to go see my doctor,i now have steroids and penicillin.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The colour of the discharge/phlegm is a good indicator of whether infection has set in. Greens colour means an appointment might be a good idea.

Lots and lots of fluids. Paracetamol in recommender dosages being aware it is in lots of cold remedies.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could be time to see the GP Tuggy, if that high temp is persistent, you may well benifit from antibiotics 

We have both had it as well, it seems to be doing the rounds North and South!

Unfortunatly it lingers on once the worst symptoms resolve

Hope you feel better soon

Sandra and Albert


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Could be time to see the GP Tuggy, if that high temp is persistent, you may well benifit from antibiotics
> 
> We have both had it as well, it seems to be doing the rounds North and South!
> 
> ...


Hans started it I think, on the 21st November he had a cough and runny nose on the 1st Dec. he went to the doctor who gave him antibiotics and 2 other _witch doctor_ treatments ( they love this stuff here) the antibiotics were for 5 days and almost cleared it, went back to the doctor who listened to his chest and pronounce the bronchitis was no longer there, breath in salt water steam 3 times a week, well you know who hasn´t bothered with that. He still isn´t in top condition, but the cough has gone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the awful dry cough last nigh, got up at 2am had a swig of benylin, still a bit croakey though.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I had the awful dry cough last nigh, got up at 2am had a swig of benylin, still a bit croakey though.


I'm out of this thread now for fear of catching something. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wise move...


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Virtual kissing banned for the duration:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> I'm out of this thread now for fear of catching something. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Strange that I didn´t catch it instead of Hans, I was the one at the low ebb after being in hospital, I was pretty weak for a couple of weeks after the anaesthetic, fighting fit now though. :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I caught it from my son

Albert from me

And then I recaught it from Albert 

Julie, young Albert caught it from who?

My eldest son didn’t catch it from us 

It seems it’s all about

For some it’s a chest cold

For others a chest infection 

So take a breath, consider your age 

And take the appropriate action 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Chips is the answer. Lots of chips.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We keep away from all, Jan's immune system is so low it would be quite nasty for her.

tony


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, what a lousy few days that was. I've done so much involuntary coughing that it felt like my diaphragm was ruptured. I was concentrating on shallow breathing, hoping to not exacerbate things, but I kept getting these little spasms in my upper chest which always led to coughing and me doubled over presing on my lower chest. Boy, that was painful.

I've had loads of colds and flu over the years, when I was at sea we just had to carry on working through, but I never had anything quite like this before. Even had a day in bed, which is not like me at all.Things feel a bit easier this morning, I just hope I can avoid coughing fits.

For any of you just starting to get symptoms, I don't envy you the forthcoming week.

Wishing you all the best possible health in the New Year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had mine since the 20th, still got sore throat and uncontrollable coughing, I was up at midnight for an hour last night again.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

But IMO, the worst is yet to come Tuggers. I'm on the mend (sort of) but now have the constant running/dripping nose, 24/7. So things are loosening up but there's a price to pay lol. Coughed up something the other day that you could have used to re-seal a roof hatch with :surprise:.
At least it takes my mind off the catheter I've had in for just over four months :crying:.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

When I larf, I sound like Paul O'Grady!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sucking a Victory V, doesn't taste as good as they used to though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> When I larf, I sound like Paul O'Grady!


I thought you knew that already


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

tugboat said:


> When I larf, I sound like Paul O'Grady!


Im glad you didnt say you feel like Paul >

Good your on the mend.

Happy New Year!:smile2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sucking a Victory V, doesn't taste as good as they used to though.


I like to suck a Fisherman's Friend!!!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I sucked Bertie Bassett last night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> I like to suck a Fisherman's Friend!!!!!!


Oh you Barsteward Andy!!! I was about to use that one!!!  Tugboat being a Sailor is used to that remedy. :reindeer:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Victory V and Fisherman's Friend are the work of the devil!









Graham :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Yep, just getting over that too. Lots of sweating, bunged head n catarrh for an army.
> 
> Just be aware that if you're already on aspirin you shouldn't take ibo-brufen, stick with paracetamol.
> 
> ...


I did get some of that Exputex and I can recommend it! The following 2 nights, despite not feeling much sign of breakup of catarrh, I had no repeat of hearing every breath I took and I slept well. This was so different from the last time I had a similar bug when the throat/chest orchestra seemed to go on for months that i can only think it's down to the Exputex.

Unfortunately it's not available in the North (seems to be made in Portugal) but its main ingredient is carbocisteine which may mean something to the pharmacist.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I will keep my eye out for some Jean in Jan. How many buckets do you want?

Ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> !  Tugboat being a Sailor is used to that remedy. :reindeer:


Very true Barry! All those lonely nights on watch a sailor boy has to make his own entertainment:grin2:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Poor Tuggers. We've both had it too. Tomorrow will be a fortnight for me and I'm feeling a little bit better so with luck you'll soon improve.


You can't feel that bad Erneboy, you didn't even blame Brexit! :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tee hee.


----------

